# FFA right under my nose for years



## Buffetbelly (Aug 24, 2006)

I just went to the engagement party for my manager at work. She is around my age, divorced, and thin (for a middle aged mom). I met her fiancee for the first time. He weighs probably a bit more than I do but is much shorter! (Not as good looking as I am either, if I may be immodest). They are very happy and she obviously finds him to be very sexy.

So here is someone I work with every day for almost 10 years and I have no idea that she is an FFA! Not a hint of flirtation, lingering eye contact, nothing, no signs whatsoever! 

I guess the moral of my story is that you just never know! And women keep their predilections a pretty closely guarded secret!


----------



## lemmink (Aug 24, 2006)

I was surprised when I informally polled my friends a while back about what kind of man they were into - heaps of them said they found overweight guys most sexy. And this is despite the fact that they have all these pictures of skinny blokes on their walls. Some even said that if he was fat, that would completely "clinch the deal".

I think there's lots of secret FFAs out there. Y'never know where we might be hiding...


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 24, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> I guess the moral of my story is that you just never know! And women keep their predilections a pretty closely guarded secret!



Certainly do. 

I know a lot of women who keep their sexual preferences private. Some of us just don't hide it as well as others. LOL! :wubu:


----------



## missaf (Aug 24, 2006)

I can hide it, out in the real world, for the most part. Unless I'm with a fat guy, and I feel like I'm staring or oogling


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 25, 2006)

It still blows my mind.  I've been friendly and mildly flirtatious with her and no reciprocity. Our workplace is female dominated, not male, so that's not it. Then I finally meet her fiancee and he's a huge BHM and she can't keep her hands off his big fat body. Then the BHM fiancee shoots a gloating look to me as if to say, "Too bad for you fella, I got the prize!" 

Ah well, all luck and happiness to them! :bow:


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 25, 2006)

"Ah well, all luck and happiness to them!"

That's a good attitude to have. There's more to a relationship than just a sexy belly, and they might have found something very special in each other.  And you never know who might be secretly checking you out in the meantime.


----------



## missaf (Aug 25, 2006)

What an awesome attitude  I'm sure her love for him and expressing it by not keeping her hands off him helps alot with that 



> Then the BHM fiancee shoots a gloating look to me as if to say, "Too bad for you fella, I got the prize!"


----------



## Tad (Aug 25, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> It still blows my mind.  I've been friendly and mildly flirtatious with her and no reciprocity. Our workplace is female dominated, not male, so that's not it. Then I finally meet her fiancee and he's a huge BHM and she can't keep her hands off his big fat body. Then the BHM fiancee shoots a gloating look to me as if to say, "Too bad for you fella, I got the prize!"
> 
> Ah well, all luck and happiness to them! :bow:



You know, I don't know if this is the case or not, but at work I'm always the most strictly professional with the women to whom I'm most attracted. I figure that is just safest. Ones to whom I'm not so attracted I feel I can flirt with safely, but I don't think it would be safe to flirt with someone that I have a hard time keeping my eyes off of already. In particular when I had a junior engineer working with me who I thought was quite adorable, I worked really, really, really hard at not oggling, not sneaking admiring glances, keeping a good distance between us, and keeping conversation in a very neutral tone. (Oddly, she wasn't a BBW--I have a secondary weakness for short, tomboyish, athletic women who still have hips, and nobody had pushed my buttons for years in that area like she did). So there is a chance that your manager did the same thing--thought you were attractive, so made extra careful to build absolutely no tension between you two.

Regards;

-ed


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 2, 2006)

chillaxin said:


> Certainly do.
> 
> I know a lot of women who keep their sexual preferences private. Some of us just don't hide it as well as others. LOL! :wubu:


I thought that I was completely closeted about it (partly due to embarrassment, partly due to simple non-realization) but a friend of mine from high school has recently informed me that she knew all along.

-Qit


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 2, 2006)

calling me a chubby chaser. it becomes obvious after a while.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe she just wasn't that into you


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 2, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> calling me a chubby chaser. it becomes obvious after a while.


That's more or less how it was.

-Qit


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 2, 2006)

I just laugh it off. It's a pretty harmless thing to like. It's not like we all have a preference for drug dealers or batterers.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 2, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> I just laugh it off. It's a pretty harmless thing to like. It's not like we all have a preference for drug dealers or batterers.


But yet, there are people who refuse to see it that way. For example, my screwheaded father: The way _he_ acts, you'd think that I at _least_ had a thing for _smokers_.

-Qit


----------



## lemmink (Sep 2, 2006)

chillaxin said:


> I know a lot of women who keep their sexual preferences private. Some of us just don't hide it as well as others. LOL! :wubu:



Funny - I thought I was hiding mine just fine until someone who reads my blog (which is absolutely not FFA related) contacted me and told me that they guessed I was an FFA. And even went into the specifics of it!

I don't think I ever mentioned it once online, and I'd never actually met the person in the flesh, so... maybe we just radiate it? People can just sense our "chubby-chasing" aura.


----------



## pattycake (Sep 3, 2006)

You never can tell. Just today I discovered a workmate of mine is an FFA too (she hadn't known that I was one.) Our workplace is really cold and she was saying how she wanted to cuddle up with a big-bellied man like her ex (I'd heard about him but she'd never mentioned before that he was a BHM and I had always assumed he was one of those snake-hipped androgenous skinny boys (she's _so_ that type!), but turns out, I was wrong.) We spent about half an hour praising the various attributes of BHMs and she didn't seem surprised that I was in total agreement with her, and I'm sure she wouldn't have had that conversation with any of our other workmates. Seems the only people who _can't_ pick up on my FFA vibes are BHMs! :doh:


----------



## lemmink (Sep 3, 2006)

Maybe we need a little hankerchief code or something to alert potential BHMs.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Sep 5, 2006)

Qit el-Remel said:


> I thought that I was completely closeted about it (partly due to embarrassment, partly due to simple non-realization) but a friend of mine from high school has recently informed me that she knew all along.
> 
> -Qit



i have a weird suspicion that it's the same thing with certain longtime friends of mine. how could they NOT have realized, after ten or so years? i mean really? no one can hide it THAT well.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 5, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Maybe she just wasn't that into you


 
That's completely impossible, because I am entirely irresistable in person.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 5, 2006)

edx said:


> You know, I don't know if this is the case or not, but at work I'm always the most strictly professional with the women to whom I'm most attracted. I figure that is just safest. Ones to whom I'm not so attracted I feel I can flirt with safely, but I don't think it would be safe to flirt with someone that I have a hard time keeping my eyes off of already. So there is a chance that your manager did the same thing--thought you were attractive, so made extra careful to build absolutely no tension between you two.
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -ed


 
This is possible. She has always been "extra-businesslike" with me and it seemed to get worse whenever I gained weight, come to think of it.


----------



## missaf (Sep 5, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> This is possible. She has always been "extra-businesslike" with me and it seemed to get worse whenever I gained weight, come to think of it.


 
I do this. My biggest weakness is a man's brain, really, the teddy-bear quality is secondary to that. The more I know a guy, the more attracted I get to him. So I keep my distance out of respect to whomeever I'm involved with. My ex found it strange that I gave up all of my close male relationships when we were married, but out of consideration to our commitment, it was a sacrifice I was willing to make.


----------



## FemFAtail (Sep 2, 2009)

So here is someone I work with every day for almost 10 years and I have no idea that she is an FFA! Not a hint of flirtation, lingering eye contact, nothing, no signs whatsoever! 

I guess the moral of my story is that you just never know! And women keep their predilections a pretty closely guarded secret![/QUOTE]

And here is someone who has lived in the some of the same general areas as you who wishes she had crossed your path even sooner. I have let my guard down fully for you. I stand ready to lay even more down than that! You have all my flirtations, you have my lingering, longing eyes upon you, you have my hands to lovingly caress and fondle the fertile ground of your fattness, you have my arms to encompass you with all my might, and you have my whole being to do with what you will. I have YOU entangled in my heart, love!

YWL is an open predilection to you!


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 2, 2009)

lemmink said:


> Maybe we need a little hankerchief code or something to alert potential BHMs.




this has been tried in the gay community and the chubby chaser community and lets say been there done that and now somebody over at another website suggested a bloody t shirt and I have to tell ya....it is ugly...

I wonder from my point of view as a gay man who loves big bellied men why so many men that are straight are single? I read posts here all the time and I think that at times this is more cyber and for fun than reality.

I often wonder through the years that men who proclaim they love chubby men and want to be with a chubby men end up with some thin man as a partner and I ask why? Well my friends made fun of me or my parents would object even more so..Frankly who cares what people think dont you think you have the right to your own life?

anyone have any thoughts please?

:bow:


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 2, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> I wonder from my point of view as a gay man who loves big bellied men why so many men that are straight are single? I read posts here all the time and I think that at times this is more cyber and for fun than reality.



I don't know about others, but I can answer this easily for myself. I love to make people laugh, I am sociable, and I promise being around me is usually a good time. However, I'm a bit of a puss. I can't tell you how many times I've had a girl hitting on me or showing interest and my retard self doesn't realize it or is too chicken to approach her. 

I don't have self-confidence issues really, I just always tend to say "oh she is just being friendly and I am blowing it out of proportion". I also don't do the whole clubbing / bar-hopping thing all too often because that really just isn't my scene. I have fun when I go out and do it, but it's really not something I like to do all the time. I find that I have a really hard time meeting women because I'm not out doing that stuff a lot. 

I guess to sum it up, what I am trying to say is that everyone will have their own story on why they are single!


----------



## Esther (Sep 2, 2009)

chillaxin said:


> There's more to a relationship than just a sexy belly, and they might have found something very special in each other.



Exactly.
I'm not trying to be a bitch or anything... but one of the things that drives me crazy about my preference for big men is when people assume that I must find EVERY big man attractive. If I tell someone about my preference, they'll start pointing out every fat guy in the vicinity, saying, "Oh, I bet you like him." Or big men that I don't find attractive for whatever reason (nothing in common, clashing personalities, etc.) will start acting indignant or hurt that I won't date them.
Just as a man with a preference for red-headed women won't find every red-head attractive, a woman with a preference for big men will not find every big man attractive.


----------



## user 23567 (Sep 2, 2009)

Esther said:


> Exactly.
> I'm not trying to be a bitch or anything... but one of the things that drives me crazy about my preference for big men is when people assume that I must find EVERY big man attractive. If I tell someone about my preference, they'll start pointing out every fat guy in the vicinity, saying, "Oh, I bet you like him." Or big men that I don't find attractive for whatever reason (nothing in common, clashing personalities, etc.) will start acting indignant or hurt that I won't date them.
> Just as a man with a preference for red-headed women won't find every red-head attractive, a woman with a preference for big men will not find every big man attractive.




Translation: She only finds ME attractive, sorry fellas!


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 2, 2009)

*snaps fingers*

Shoot. Well, I guess Grady got us, fellas.


----------



## Lavasse (Sep 3, 2009)

BigChaz said:


> I don't know about others, but I can answer this easily for myself. I love to make people laugh, I am sociable, and I promise being around me is usually a good time. However, I'm a bit of a puss. I can't tell you how many times I've had a girl hitting on me or showing interest and my retard self doesn't realize it or is too chicken to approach her.
> 
> *I don't have self-confidence issues really, I just always tend to say "oh she is just being friendly and I am blowing it out of proportion".* I also don't do the whole clubbing / bar-hopping thing all too often because that really just isn't my scene. I have fun when I go out and do it, but it's really not something I like to do all the time. I find that I have a really hard time meeting women because I'm not out doing that stuff a lot.
> 
> I guess to sum it up, what I am trying to say is that everyone will have their own story on why they are single!



Ya I know that feeling. Had a similar incident with a girl Ive known for awhile she tells me Im funny and cute and things like that. Didn't know one way or another finally got the nerve up to ask her for dinner first thing out of her mouth was "as friends right?" I went from  to :doh: in like a second.


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 3, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> Ya I know that feeling. Had a similar incident with a girl Ive known for awhile she tells me Im funny and cute and things like that. Didn't know one way or another finally got the nerve up to ask her for dinner first thing out of her mouth was "as friends right?" I went from  to :doh: in like a second.



You should have been all like, "Hell nah' bitch; I wanna get witch ya!"
and then pelvic thrusted a couple times just to let her know you are
deadly serious.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 4, 2009)

I actually know quite a few FFA's in real life, although none of them would know what that term means. I mean women with 400-pound husbands who cuddle and rub their hubby's fat tummy after a potluck dinner with friends. Safe to assume they are FFA's.


----------



## FemFAtail (Sep 9, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> That's completely impossible, because I am entirely irresistable in person.



He's absolutely correct! He is simply irresistable! Just ask MY hands!!!

His Wee Lass!


----------



## Horseman (Sep 9, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> My friend has been teasing me for years ... calling me a chubby chaser. it becomes obvious after a while.



Is there really all that much "chasing" involved?

I, for one, don't run very fast. I'd be pretty easily caught.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 11, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> You should have been all like, "Hell nah' bitch; I wanna get witch ya!"
> and then pelvic thrusted a couple times just to let her know you are
> deadly serious.



oh shit man . . . I have tears in my eyes. That's the funniest thing I've read all month.


----------



## escapist (Sep 14, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> I just went to the engagement party for my manager at work. She is around my age, divorced, and thin (for a middle aged mom). I met her fiancee for the first time. He weighs probably a bit more than I do but is much shorter! (Not as good looking as I am either, if I may be immodest). They are very happy and she obviously finds him to be very sexy.
> 
> So here is someone I work with every day for almost 10 years and I have no idea that she is an FFA! Not a hint of flirtation, lingering eye contact, nothing, no signs whatsoever!
> 
> I guess the moral of my story is that you just never know! And women keep their predilections a pretty closely guarded secret!



I know FFA's who are very quiet about it, and I know ones who are very open about it. As for the ones who are quiet yeah, you would NEVER EVER GUESS IT. They are skilled at hiding all eye contact and behavior of observing you.


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 22, 2009)

Horseman said:


> Is there really all that much "chasing" involved?
> 
> I, for one, don't run very fast. I'd be pretty easily caught.




just how big and tall are you? I think the gals here would love to know and me too..

:bow:


----------



## Horseman (Sep 25, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> just how big and tall are you? I think the gals here would love to know and me too..
> 
> :bow:




I've missed this question for me until tonight. ... Sorry!

I'm 6-foot-3 and got off the scale at the doc's the other day at an even 400. Which admittedly is too much. She's scolding me and she's pretty and I'm a guy so I can't help but want to lose a little and make her happy.

I'm a fairly-big-all-over sort of guy, though. Broad shoulders, deep chest, huge thighs and calves, wear 13-wide shoes, etc. In high school football they had trouble fitting me with pants because of the thighs alone and I was only 225 with a 36 waist. And my tube socks wouldn't pull over the calves and stay there; not enough length or stretch. I wore them rolled down around my ankles before that was cool and before they even made ankle-socks for athletics.

So anyway, even these days, while I'm really big, nobody I know can ever guess accurately. Even when I tell them they can't offend me, so go ahead and aim high, no disqualification for going over, they still guess me 50 pounds or so under what I really am.

BHMs and FFAs would probably have guessed me a lot closer.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2009)

Horseman said:


> BHMs and FFAs would probably have guessed me a lot closer.


*
I think we would actually need a PHOTO as evidence to PLAY THE *GUESS YOUR WEIGHT GAME* heheh *


----------



## Horseman (Sep 27, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I think we would actually need a PHOTO as evidence to PLAY THE *GUESS YOUR WEIGHT GAME* heheh *



OK ... closest I have to an overall picture.

I only outweigh the little horse. 

View attachment G-Lady&Red.jpg


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Sep 27, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> I wonder from my point of view as a gay man who loves big bellied men why so many men that are straight are single? I read posts here all the time and I think that at times this is more cyber and for fun than reality.
> 
> I often wonder through the years that men who proclaim they love chubby men and want to be with a chubby men end up with some thin man as a partner and I ask why? Well my friends made fun of me or my parents would object even more so..Frankly who cares what people think dont you think you have the right to your own life?
> 
> ...



I think you answered your own question there. Everybody has a right to their own life, but some people lack the self-confidence to strive for what they want. Some people might have an average sized boyfriend that they still find attractive but not as attractive as a large one, in the interests of keeping the peace with family and friends, or not drawing attention to themselves.

I don't think it's always fair to directly compare the gay dating world to the straight one. As much as I hate to admit it, the gay world is intensely visually oriented at times. You have to remember, two people can be together because there is a strong emotional connection, even if the physical connection isn't as powerful. So if a chubby chaser meets a guy he really likes and who he decides he loves, then is it really that important that his partner is big? I don't think so.

I couldn't do that myself because my preference in terms of body size is more of a fetish, but you still have to be open minded about it. Physical attraction and love should never be confused as being clear cut; it's a massive oversimplification.


----------



## Horseman (Sep 27, 2009)

On an entirely different note, is it just me, or do pictures of chubloverUK86 (especially the bigger one on his profile page) make him look at least slightly like Edward Norton?


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, nobody has ever said that to me before. Maybe I should take that as a compliment? He's not my type (needs to be waaay fatter!) but he's not unattractive.

I can't see the resemblance myself. Lots of people tell me I look like someone else though. I must have an uncommonly common face!


----------



## Horseman (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know anyone else who looks like Edward Norton.


----------

